# Oil filled motor mounts



## Ericld (Apr 1, 2011)

Nissan knows that they have problems with these types of mounts. Premature failures and vibrations causing related problems in the engine and electronics. I have an 05 Altima with only 55,560 well maintained miles. There is no reason for the mounts to fail like this, on this light weight, and 2.5 liter car. And if you bring your car to a Nissan dealer for a safety inspection, it is the first thing the mechanic checks. If it is cracked and leaking (which is more than likely) they will fail your car, and offer to fix it for almost $300 so it will pass inspection. What a rip off. These mounts should be either a solid, or semi solid with cable reinforcement. An oil filled mount, subjected to temp extremes and high torque stress is doomed to premature failure. This will also lead to related malfunctions on the engine due to excessive vibrations. If you have experienced this problem, go to the NHTSA web sight and file a complaint. Get them to make Nissan and other manufacturers to redesign these substandard parts.


----------

